# Question about wasp spray... help please!



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Any brand that has enough oomph to spray long distance will do. Go out when it's dark, so they're all home, spray the whole nest, they'll fall off and are dead before they even hit the ground. Then take off the nest and burn it, to avoid the offspring taking over. No big deal, really 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Its called Spectracide- green can with black top. Sold in all home stores/ Walmart. It says that it will shoot 25 feet. I haven't measured but it shoots a long ways. Gives you room and time to get away. Kills on contract. They won't come back to the nest either.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Any wasp spray that shoots a stream 20 feet or so will do the trick. The spray is super cold, which stops them in their tracks in addition to the poison. I loved using it to kill huge wolf spiders at a distance when I lived in Fla. I hate spiders more than anything else. Snakes? Not a problem. Wasps? Just aim, shoot, and haul a$$!

Make sure you have your exit strategy planned before spraying them. As someone else said, do it at night when the whole family is on the nest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Sure do appreciate the advice and suggestions. I'll let my friend know we need to do it towards dark, and I'm for sure going to look for something that sprays at least 20 ft. Would be awesome of they were dead before they hit the ground, I"m scared to death of the ******s. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone suggested burning the nest; be careful if you do as it's soaked in the wasp spray, which is flammable. If you hit it just right with the spray, you should kill most of them on the spot, the rest will drop and die a slow death ( evil grin here)

Then once the ******s are dead and nest is removed, you'll have to figure out how to clean up the oil based spray from where it hit your car, and how to get rid of the smell of the spray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We actually had a 67 year old man in Cleveland TN who died yesterday due to wasp stings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My luck the car would go up in flames if I tried that. Although.... ha... it IS fully insured, and the dang thing isn't running right now.... (kidding). No, no, ha, I can't do that, it's really actually a nice car. I better not try that, my luck it would blow up. ha.

Oh gawd Gunslinger, that is terrible. I have read wasps can be really nasty and keep stinging. Maybe I will just let them have my car as their new hangout.

Here is the car, affectionately known as _The Flower Pot_, since it has not run for quite some time (due to its owner being a bit broke). I am about three-fourths of the way thru the repairs it needs (needs one more coil replaced, a new coolant reservoir, and there was something else... oh, and O2 sensor). I had all new spark plugs put into it so far, a new coil (has a coil on each plug and the idiot who came up with that needs to be slapped alongside the head) a new fuel pump, and (whew) a new gasket cover. It's a 2002 Lincoln LS, has about 112,000 miles on it, and is sooo comfy. Hopefully the photo works... it seems to take you back to my Photobucket page when you click on it... hmmm


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Remali said:


> My luck the car would go up in flames if I tried that. Although.... ha... it IS fully insured, and the dang thing isn't running right now.... (kidding). No, no, ha, I can't do that, it's really actually a nice car. I better not try that, my luck it would blow up. ha.
> 
> Oh gawd Gunslinger, that is terrible. I have read wasps can be really nasty and keep stinging. Maybe I will just let them have my car as their new hangout.
> 
> Here is the car, affectionately known as _The Flower Pot_, since it has not run for quite some time (due to its owner being a bit broke). I am about three-fourths of the way thru the repairs it needs (needs one more coil replaced, a new coolant reservoir, and there was something else... oh, and O2 sensor). I had all new spark plugs put into it so far, a new coil (has a coil on each plug and the idiot who came up with that needs to be slapped alongside the head) a new fuel pump, and (whew) a new gasket cover. It's a 2002 Lincoln LS, has about 112,000 miles on it, and is sooo comfy. Hopefully the photo works... it seems to take you back to my Photobucket page when you click on it... hmmm



Remali,

You have to remove the nest from your car BEFORE burning it. I've never done that myself, the spray kills everything. Once you've killed the wasps, wait a day or so and knock the nest off with a long stick, manure fork, whatever you have handy. Nice car!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually had wasps hatching from a sprayed nest that I had thrown on the manure pile, that's why I burn them. So I wait for a day or two after spraying, knock it down and burn it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Remali,
> 
> You have to remove the nest from your car BEFORE burning it. I've never done that myself, the spray kills everything. Once you've killed the wasps, wait a day or so and knock the nest off with a long stick, manure fork, whatever you have handy. Nice car!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG... why didn't I realize that... oh funny, I had one major blonde/senior moment there, ha ha....  What was I thinking... ha ha. I will have to tell my friends this one, they'll love it. I'm not always this loopy!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

One more day, and we attempt to take out the wasp nest...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jisNh8jP_g


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are not too sure about burning the nest, just collect 3-4 heavy plastic bags and bag the nest up. You will need better bags than you get at the grocery store. I find that bags from purchases at my local farm supply store are air tight. You will want to tie a secure knot to the first bag, then drop it in the second bag and tie a good knot, etc.
Then, you can toss it in the garbage. Insects need to breathe, too, so any left will suffocate, hopefully under a huge mound of heavy, stinky garbage at the land fill. =D


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Good idea to bag it up... I have some heavy duty leaf bags. I think we can safely burn it too, we could do that right on the parking lot pavement.

I have heard wasps keep returning though, even after the nest is gone... not sure if that is true or not. I wonder if I should park my car in another location (?). I don't have a garage here (I rent).


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Bombs or sell the car to an unsuspecting victim - or to an exterminator. 

Seriously, though, the spray that shoots a long distance is awesome! Be prepared to run and hide, make sure you can get a head start just in case something goes wrong. I really like the idea to burn the nest (not attached to the car, of course) rather than wasting garbage bags and adding to the landfill. You can sing "Burn, baby, burn! Disco inferno!" while it goes up in flames.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

ha! I wish I had the money, I really would call an exterminator. I am 99% sure these are yellow jackets... I am going to have my friend blast 'em with the spray while I watch from a distance, ha. He is coming up for Rock Fest here, and will be popping in for a short visit, so I asked him if maybe he'd want to blast a few wasps for me, he agreed. Of course he hasn't seen them yet, either.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Before you do the deed, be so kind as to share some pictures of the monster nest with us  Hint: use the zoom function on your phone. 

Appropriate background music for the event, may I suggest 'Run' by Pink Floyd?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The hard part is the "run" seems to take over and the "spray" doesn't work as well when you are shooting blind midst bolt lol.

I had to lol about you setting it on fire while attached to the car 

I destroy it but not with fire.

It doesn't NEED to be dark. I would do it first thing in the AM or something, just not when it warms/lightens up and they get active.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I just have a Tracfone, so no camera phone. And my camera is on the fritz right now. Dang it.

Maybe I can get my friend to get a photo of it, if we have time, after we open the car door we may need to move fast... haha.

I am sort of at the mercy of doing this whenever my friend shows up.... that's the bummer part. It's supposed to be really hot tomorrow, 87, so the ******s will no doubt be fired up and raring to go whenever we do this. Ohhh goodie...NOT. LOL.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Remali said:


> I just have a Tracfone, so no camera phone. And my camera is on the fritz right now. Dang it.
> 
> Maybe I can get my friend to get a photo of it, if we have time, after we open the car door we may need to move fast... haha.
> 
> I am sort of at the mercy of doing this whenever my friend shows up.... that's the bummer part. It's supposed to be really hot tomorrow, 87, so the ******s will no doubt be fired up and raring to go whenever we do this. Ohhh goodie...NOT. LOL.


Here's a suggestion: Open the passenger side door, or whatever door is opposite the one with the nest, and spray it from that side. The wasp spray is pretty accurate, no need to get close physically. I about choked when I read your comment about "once we open the car door". Think this out before doing it. Safety first! Your friend can take a few practice shots with the spray to see how accurate it is. And, make sure it's not windy when you do it. Watch this video to see how it's done.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n1NTFI6pflI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Here's a suggestion: Open the passenger side door, or whatever door is opposite the one with the nest, and spray it from that side. The wasp spray is pretty accurate, no need to get close physically. I about choked when I read your comment about "once we open the car door". Think this out before doing it. Safety first! Your friend can take a few practice shots with the spray to see how accurate it is. And, make sure it's not windy when you do it. Watch this video to see how it's done.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n1NTFI6pflI
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I think this is a very good idea, thanks! I agree, safety first.

At one point my friend even wondered about shooting the spray from his car, and then rolling up the window quickly.... but we can't do that since I am parked next to a fence on the driver side. Although maybe we could do it from the passenger side.

Hopefully they die immediately, but it always seems there are a few that fly away right away, and that is the scary part. 

Why couldn't a cute fuzzy rabbit have made a nest in my car, instead?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

All bees and wasps quiet down around sunset, so I wouldn't worry. =D


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, the friend who is helping me just called and he wanted to come over right now to kill the wasps... but it's 1:00 in the afternoon and 86 degrees, I'm sure those wasps are way too active right now, so I told him we need to do this in the evening or early morning (I had already discussed that with him, so I have no idea what he's thinking). Looks like we'll do this on Monday morning now, hope he doesn't bail on me... He mentioned that maybe he would swing by tomorrow then, I hope he realizes morning or evening is best so we can stay more safe.

_Have_ to do this no later than Monday anyway, my car is going in to the shop for repairs next week.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like we may get to the wasp nest before Monday, hoping for that.

Just had a major storm go through here, we're OK here, but many without power and some trees down in areas. Mother Nature and wasps are both pitching a fit, ha!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe the wasp nest got brushed off? Or is it in the car?


Easy solution. Send it to the mechanic you don't like!!

Yeah that's sort of common sense. Guys can be over eager for stuff like that so don't let him push it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

It's inside the car's door jamb. So the wasps are_ inside_ my car, too. {{gulp}}

My friend was just here, he sprayed them really good (yep, we took off running), we went back for another look, and he sprayed them again. He wants to let the Spectracide sit there on the nest for a day, so he is coming back tomorrow to remove the hive. It looked like they all got zapped pretty well, when we looked again nothing was moving. Yay!

He used this...
http://www.spectracide.com/Products...ing-Yellow-Jacket-Killer-Foaming-Aerosol.aspx


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

The foam kind? Generally that is for ground dwelling Bees and Yellow Jackets, glad it worked. :wink:

For future reference, I suggest this one Spectracide® Wasp & Hornet Killer

.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Good to know Southern Trails, thank you! I have to say, I was wondering that, I asked my friend quite a few times if that was the right thing to use. My friend is a nice guy to help, but much of the time he just rushes into things without thinking.

We'll see what we find today, he is coming back out today to remove the hive from my car. I wanted to actually do that the same day we zapped them, but he wanted to wait and do it another day... he was thinking if more of them come back they would die of from the foam... so, we'll see. I hope it worked.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My friend was just back out here again... for wasp removal part two.

A few wasps were still alive and kicking, so we sprayed them again, and they dropped dead. My friend then knocked down the hive and got it out of there. 

Hoping that I am now wasp-free! My car heads off to a new mechanic this coming week, so I really am glad to have the wasps taken care of.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Had my car towed away today for repairs... and, the wasps were back!! At least a few of them anyway... persistent ******s. I tried spraying (ha, yes, all by myself, I did take off running tho), but they were too active. I let the tow truck guy and the mechanic know that a couple wasps may be hitching a ride in the car door, so at least they have a head's up. I just hope another nest is not in the making somewhere where it isn't visible....


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That's why you need to do it when they're home for the night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> That's why you need to do it when they're home for the night
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I totally agree. I wanted to do this all in the evening. But, I wasn't able to convince my friend of doing that... and I wasn't able to do this on my own. So it ended up rather chaotic. I'm hoping they leave my car alone, once my car gets back from the garage, maybe I should park it in another spot? :think:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I kind of want to be at the garage when they draw straws to see who's going to open the door first. 

Anyway, you could park in a different spot, but opening and moving the car around regularly will probably be your best bet. Once the nest is well and truly gone, they may not come back anyway (at least they haven't here at my house).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One of th gardeners was trimming a hedge and cut into a wasp nest, the blighters were not very happy about having their home divided! 

The old gardener was great at removing wasp nests, but these were outside! He would return as it was getting dark, pour petrol over the nest and set it alight. 

The young gardener decided to do this to the cut nest despite the old man telling him it wouldn't work.

We all watched from a safe distance. Young gardener, dressed as if he was about to go fight a large fire, poured petrol over the nest, the the had a stick with a burning rag on the end to set light to it from a distance of a few feet. 

The old man was watching with a grin on his face knowing it was doomed to failure. 
In retrospect we realised that to much petrol had been used. The whole thing seemed to explode with a flash and small explosion, young gardener was sent backwards and landed flat on his back,mthenold man,matching from not to far away, stepped backwards and also fell on his back. Meantime those of us watching were doubled over with laughter, of the wasps there was no sign until those out the nest returned and theynwerenreally peed off with being homeless.

It took the hedge three years to recover from the ensuing fire.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL, I have been thinking the same thing.... who got to open the car door first. I haven't heard back from the garage yet, I'll be curious to see how it went. 

Pouring gasoline on them reminds me of the time my dad dumped a little gasoline on a slow-starting pile of brush he was trying to burn. My mom and I watched, my dad never typically did such crazy stuff... it lit up in a _big_ hurry, with a an equally big _whoosh_. My dad got out of the way OK, but he sure had to run, quickly.... my mom and I had a little chuckle over that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

My father uses gasoline regularly for brush fires but he has a special system all figured out at this point lol. I wouldn't dare!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I read most but not all of the posts. I use spray foam insulation, the kind to seal around windows and doors. It has a long straw. After dark, put a good shot in the hole and it will expand, blocking the hole. The wasps soon perish. Give it a few days and cover with a plastic bag, tie it tight and dispose of it in the garbage or burn it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm glad that works for you Saddlebag but personally have no desire to get that close!! 25 ft is a lot more comfy lol.

Also rather them die quickly then "suffer" (as much as I want to kill them I feel a little guilty lol)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Me too... ha... I want to be as far away from the angry ******s as possible. lol.


----------

